# Show me your edges



## noone (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm about 2 years into woodworking thus far and, after building a few built ins shaker style with square rails and stiles on the uppers, i'm looking to add more detail to my work on the edges.

I'm really interested in what types of router bits make interesting edges on built-in cabinetry.

The current project i'm constructing is a reach-in closet similar in design to what is shown in the attached. I plan on ordering out beaded drawer fronts for this dresser. I would like to dress up the shelf edges and the top edge. What has come to mind thus far is to do a 1/4" round over on the top and a 1/4" bead on the bottom of each shelf edge, and also on the top edge that runs the width of the closet. For the new cabinet, I am going to do a 1.5" thick table top edge with maybe a cove under neath it.

I guess I could always add some base cap to my edges, but i'm looking for something a little more interesting.

Any ideas on what bits I can use to add some interest to my rails and stiles?


----------



## Spencer L (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice. I love the detail on that top. Sharp.


----------

